# Morrowind - Sklaven



## Solon25 (10. Juli 2008)

Tach 

Man wird in MW recht früh (in Vivec glaub ich) mit der Sklaverei in den Gesprächsoptionen konfrontiert. Zu Beginn kann man ja in Seyda Neen 3 Argonier in der Höhle befreien und auch sonst sind sie meist als Sklaven in den Plantagen eingesetzt und man bekommt auch die Option sie (mit passendem Schlüssel) zu befreien.

Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt ob man der Sklaverei ein Ende setzen kann.

Nun bin ich fast mit MW fertig und musste tatsächlich selber für eine der Prüfungen eine Telvannische Sklavin kaufen (in Tel Aruhn), wo ich erstmals auch Menschen und Dunmer als Sklaven sah. Kann man da Questbedingt oder auch aus Eigeninitiative was gegen die Sklaverei machen? Die Tatsache das ich für eine Quest selber eine Sklavin brauche lässt mich eigentlich erahnen das es nicht gehen wird.. Aber dennoch könnte es ja Gebietsbedingt sein


----------



## aeghistos (10. Juli 2008)

Solon25 am 10.07.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach
> 
> Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt ob man der Sklaverei ein Ende setzen kann.
> 
> Nun bin ich fast mit MW fertig und musste tatsächlich selber für eine der Prüfungen eine Telvannische Sklavin kaufen (in Tel Aruhn), wo ich erstmals auch Menschen und Dunmer als Sklaven sah. Kann man da Questbedingt oder auch aus Eigeninitiative was gegen die Sklaverei machen? Die Tatsache das ich für eine Quest selber eine Sklavin brauche lässt mich eigentlich erahnen das es nicht gehen wird.. Aber dennoch könnte es ja Gebietsbedingt sein



Die telvannische Sklavin, die du für den Quest benötigst, entlässt du ja durch die Erfüllung des Quests in die Freiheit, die anderen Sklaven bei der Händlerin kannst du kaufen und freilassen.

Soweit ich mich aber erinnere, kannst du nicht alle Sklaven befreien, weil es für einige einfach keine Schlüssel gibt. Es gibt zwar immer wieder mal die Möglichkeit einem/einigen Sklaven zu helfen, aber einen grossen "Sklaverei abschaffen" Quest gibt es - soweit ich weiss - nicht.


----------



## Solon25 (12. Juli 2008)

Gestern konnte ich noch wen auf die Anti-Sklaverei-Bewegung ansprechen. Da wird erklärt warum man nichts machen kann. Die Sklaverei ist dort legal und wer der Anti-Sklaverei-Bewegung hilft, macht sich Strafbar. Nur hab ich noch keinen von denen getroffen.. Schade drum


----------



## Dominik10 (14. Juli 2008)

In Morrowind gibt es eine Anti-Sklaven Bewegung. Ich glaube die heißt: Zwillingsfackel
Ich glaube man kann sogar Quest für die Anti-Sklaven Bewegung machen, mann muss aber vorher insgesamt 15 beliebige Sklaven befreien.

Das laß ich zumindest hier: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-210903.html

Original Kommentar von einen User der oben genannten Seite:

_wo findet man denn leute der anti-sklaven-bewegung?
In Vivec.
Um die Losung der Antisklavereibewegung zu erfahren, muss man zunächst genug Sklaven befreit haben (15 waren es wohl), und dann mitJobasha (Buchhändler im Fremdenviertel) sprechen. Danach kann man die Questreihe bei Ilmeni Dren (zu finden auf der Hl. Delyn-Wohninsel)beginnen._

Weitere Links:

http://www.scharesoft.de/joomla/almanach/index.php/Sklaven

http://www.scharesoft.de/joomla/almanach/index.php/Zwillingsfackel

mfg Dominik


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2008)

Danke, hab es gestern auch rausgefunden. Dachte nur das sich keiner mehr für MW interessiert und habe das nicht mehr erwähnt.

Und zwar habe ich einen neuen Chara (Dunmer/Dieb, mit dem ich trotzdem als Fremdländer angesprochen werde  ) angefangen und dachte ich mach dieses mal im _Haus Hlaalu_ die Quests. Hab dann bei yiya.de geschaut was die so für Quests haben. Ziemlich am Ende kommt es dann mit den "Sklaven Quests". Trotzdem nochmal Danke


----------

